# Vegas VIRGIN...



## TDoll (Jun 4, 2008)

*Hey everyone! My hubby and I are going to Vegas July 11-15 (I know, I know...hottest time of the year...lol).  We've never been! We're staying at the *New York, New York Hotel and Casino*which we've heard some good things about and it looks really nice.  We got a great deal too with our flights and whatnot.  We booked through vegas.com, which is highly recommended.  
QUESTION... What are some must see things there? Any tips or suggestions?? Anyone stayed at that hotel before? Are there any MAC stores? lol I'm kidding...No, but seriously, where are they?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Any tips, suggestions, feedback would be GREATLY appreciated! TIA!
*


----------



## fjc62701 (Jun 4, 2008)

The MAC store is in Ceasors Palace in the shopping forums. New York New York is pretty cool. When I got married we stayed there. They have a big rollercoaster. and Coyote Ugly bar. The MGM which is across street from it is pretty cool. Also at New York New York. when you go outside near the statue of liberty they have all the sweaty shirts of the fireman and police man out on display which where donated to them after what happend on September 11th. It's pretty cool.


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Jun 4, 2008)

Oooh there's so many things to do in Vegas.  I'm big on booze so that's always first on my list...and last lol when I'm in Vegas.  There are roller coasters, shows-I would suggest LOVE.  There's shopping-most is out of my range, but it's still fun to see!  Go to Paris, there's antique people, they're cool to watch.  You can take a gondola ride at the Venitian (sp?), there's so many things to do!  If you like to go clubbing, I would suggest buying a pass on vegas.com that will allow you to club-hop.  I only went to the Playboy club and the Moon in the Palms-that was AWESOME!  Check out Fashion mall for sure.  If you guys aren't renting a car (I wouldn't)  I would def get the monorail pass, it's so worth it because there's so many places to visit and it's hard on your feet.  I'd also go check out downtown Vegas-they have this crazy ceiling light show.  There's a CCO at the Las Vegas Premium outlets-along with other awesome stores.  The outlet malls are your best bet for good deals!  Hope that helps!  Sorry, I know this was a lot!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 4, 2008)

You have to do the roller coaster! and the MAC Pro store is in Caesars.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jun 4, 2008)

New York New York is amaaaaaaaaaazing
My bf and I stayed across the street at the MGM Grand and we soo wanted to stay at NY NY

Definately watch the Belagio fountains from the Eiffel Tower

The best steak I ate was at the Paris restaurant 

Check out the Shark Reef at Mandalay Bay, the lions at MGM Grand, Pussycat Doll Lounge at Ceasars

OMG there is so much to do. YOu can buy one of those 'meter drinks' pretty cheap and extra shots are only $1 and just walk the strip and check out the casinos. 

Ride the "DEUCE" its a double decker type bus. YOu can buy a pass that is good for 24hrs and I think it was only $6. THe bus comes like every 10 mins and can also be used on city transit. Trust me. After walking up the strip your legs will be so tired. On a map the strip looks small but everything is MASSIVE in Vegas that it takes like 15 mins to walk throught one casino property 

THere is tons of shows to check out and you can buy tickets at the M&M store (you'll know what I mean when you get there LOL) its on MGM's side and there is big M&M candy. Get there early in the morning to get tickets for that nights show usually like 50% off. All the Cirque shows are AMAZINGGGGGGGGG

oh and COMP EVERYTHING TO YOUR ROOM. 
THe second you get there get a players advantage card at the casino. Thats a big one. If you hit the pool or go to a buffet at your hotel charge everything to your room. The more time you spend playing tables the more 'points' you accumulate. Slots dont really count towards comps and actually take your 'points' down so avoid using your players advantage card in the slot machines. THe casino basically counts how much money you have spent in the casino and will most likely give you comps i.e. the wont charge you for the pool drinks and buffets.
If you have any other questions let me know. I LOVE VEGAS.


PS - Thunder From Down Under heheheheh if your hubby is okay with that check it out.


----------



## TDoll (Jun 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iluffyew769769* 

 
_You have to do the roller coaster! and the MAC Pro store is in Caesars._

 
I didn't know it was a pro store!


----------



## TDoll (Jun 5, 2008)

Holy crap! Thanks for all the info so far!! I'm glad to hear good things about the hotel! I'm so freakin' excited!!  The monument to 9/11 there sounds really cool.  I had no idea that was there.  I know we'll ride the roller coaster too there.  
I know we are planning on going to other hotels and we will definitely ride the gondolas at the Venetian...that sounds super romantic...hehe.  I know we're definitely going to The Forum Shops at Caesars one day too.  Hopefully, I can hit the MAC store and do some damage there...lol. 
We were thinking about seeing one of the Cirque shows. I think we probably definitely will now!  We saw the La Nouba one on our honeymoon and it was amazing.  I can't wait to see a different one.
Watching the fountains at the Bellagio from the Eiffel Tower sounds like something we will definitely be doing!!  Oh and I REALLY want to go to the Playboy Club too!!  Let me know how that was if you've been!

Y'all are impressing me with your Vegas knowledge... Keep the suggestions coming!!  You guys are the best.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 5, 2008)

Have a wonderful time in Vegas!  It is one of my favorite places and NYNY is my favorite hotel!  I agree with what was suggested above.  You should go downtown Las Vegas as well for some cheaper table games if you like those.  When I was there in March we went to the Playboy club and it was awesome!  Just make sure that you call ahead to see if they have an event the night you go because the line can be terrible and they also have a dress code.  Another fun thing to do is see the tigers at Mirage.  If you see a Cirque show my favorite is Love (the Beatles show) at the Mirage.  I also really like O at the Bellagio and the Zumanity at NYNY is fun but it is more for adult audiences because there is some nudity.  Have a great time and of course hit the MAC Pro store!


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jun 5, 2008)

The MAC pro store at the Forum Shops at Ceasers is a must do for sure... altough it always seems to be PACKED! Great shopping here and the Fashion Show mall halfway down the strip.  Stores here are open sooo late which is awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There is a sweet Sephora in the Venetian.  The outlet mall is good too (CCO) which is a 10 dollar cab ride away.  We also went to some swapmeets on the outskirts of town which are great.  Ive never been clubbing there (underage!) but i hear the Pussycat Dolls and Playboy Club are cool.. and pretty girls dont pay for drinks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I LOVE the shark thing at Mandalay.. i coulda stayed there all day.  The Bellagio has a cool fountain show and Treasure Island has a cool pirate thing too.. it plays every half hour I think.  I am soooo jelous... i love Vegas... I would move there in a second if it was legal for me to work there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The girls that do what i do here make like... over 100K a year in Vegas!


----------



## OohJeannie (Jun 5, 2008)

Shooting Range!!!  LMAO I'm a Flight Attendant and whenever Im out there I hit up a shooting range to relieve some stress. Discount Firearms if you wanna know. heheh 

Gamble a lil...Hit a club: There are sooo many. Search online for the Vegas party sites to get in free. Or just look really hot that'll work too.

Then I head to the Premium Outlets...Coach + Cosmetic Co = Heaven

FUN TIMES!!!!!!


----------



## melozburngr (Jun 5, 2008)

definitely hit up downtown (aka Fremont Street Experience)  at night- there is a video shown on the hugest screen EVER every hour.  Viva Vision is what they call it.  Plus its cool to see all the landmark old hotels, neon, etc.. Vegas Vic!  That part is pretty cool.

You mentioned Cirque shows... KA is AWESOME, and I just went to see LOVE Sunday, and if you like the Beatles its a must see- its incredible.

The Premium Outlets are dangerous... Coach, Burberry, Diesel, Kate Spade, CCO, Dolce & Gabbana (yeah- I know!)  Michael Kors, BCBG/MAXAZRIA , all sorts of good stuff.. I go about once a week- my wallet hates me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't go to the Las Vegas Prime OUtlets- they blow- its like a big flea market.

Palms is pretty nice- I would say its one of the more 'hip' casinos... more celebs, etc.  Caesar's is impressive- its HUGE.

Les Artistes Steakhouse at Paris is delicious for a fairly pricey meal, I hear the Steakhouse at Circus Circus is surprisingly one of the best in the Valley, too.  Paris has a great little Patisserie for mildly inexpensive meals - sandwiches, salads, soups, etc.. but really yum.

Pure at Caesar's is fun for a club- but it gets super crowded. Coyote Ugly is great for girl fun- dancing on the bar is a must. 

There is a A LOT to do, and its incredibly overwhelming the first time out here.  Its definitely sensory overload.  Have a BLAST, bring sunscreen- the sun is SO  strong here, and remember to drink lots and lots and lots of water, or you'll be dehydrated before you know it... especially in July- we're already in 100° temps on some days.  was 110° two weeks ago, then it cooled down, now its getting hot again.


Also, might seem lame, but check out casinoperks.com  they sell coupon books for like $40 or something- they're full on B1G1 coupons, or $ off,  got them a couple times when I came out here before I moved, and they paid for themselves using one or two of the coupons.


----------



## TDoll (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm definitely planning on hitting those Premium outlets one day! They sound really good...


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 5, 2008)

one word: CHIPPENDALES.


----------



## SuSana (Jun 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VDUB*BELLA* 

 
_ 
The best steak I ate was at the Paris restaurant 

Check out the Shark Reef at Mandalay Bay, the lions at MGM Grand, 

All the Cirque shows are AMAZINGGGGGGGGG

PS - Thunder From Down Under heheheheh if your hubby is okay with that check it out._

 
Agree!!  

We go at least 2-3 times a year so it's easier to spread things out than do all at once, but do as much as you can, it's fun


----------



## toby_is_cute (Jun 5, 2008)

I live in Vegas...

Definitely hit the Pro Store at Caesars and the Premium Outlets. The outlets are awesome and there is a CCO. I would recommend the Cirque show Mystere at TI, it is amazing! (If you ever saw Knocked Up that is the show they watched when they ate 'shrooms, LOL) For sure you have to go to Bellagio and check out the fountains, and it is so beautiful inside. The Venetian is great too. I also like Mirage and TI to hang out and gamble. NYNY is a nice hotel, I stayed there for a week before I lived here. 

And, not to sound all Mom-ish, but distances are very deceiving here. You might see a hotel or someplace on the Strip that looks like you could walk there, but really it is miles away. And since you will be here in July is will be so hot, you have to be careful. I would take cabs, use the Monorail or the Deuce bus. Even if a hotel is right next door, the properties are so massive you still end up walking really far.

Anyway, have a lot of fun!


----------



## TDoll (Jun 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *toby_is_cute* 

 
_  I would recommend the Cirque show Mystere at TI, it is amazing! (If you ever saw Knocked Up that is the show they watched when they ate 'shrooms, LOL)And since you will be here in July is will be so hot, you have to be careful. I would take cabs, use the Monorail or the Deuce bus. Even if a hotel is right next door, the properties are so massive you still end up walking really far.

Anyway, have a lot of fun!_

 
HAHAHAHA! Oh my gosh, i totally forgot about that part in Knocked Up when they went to Vegas...and he was all like, "there are FIVE different kinds of chairs in this room!! That is waaay too many chairs for one room... please take them away, the big one is staring at me!"  hahahahaha

Thanks for the transportation tip too.  I can't imagine how the heat feels.  I'm from the south, so I'm used to humid-heat. I heard it's like a different "dry" heat, but still.


----------



## toby_is_cute (Jun 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_ I can't imagine how the heat feels.  I'm from the south, so I'm used to humid-heat. I heard it's like a different "dry" heat, but still._

 
Yeah, it is different, not as sticky, but it is weird. It basically feels like a blow dryer is blowing on you, or like when you stand next to the engine of a car, except you can't escape it! Just drink water and wear sunscreen and you will be good! And go to the pool!!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jun 7, 2008)

oh and bring LOTS OF MOISTURIZER!!

and I mean LOTS!!!! You'll be using it alot


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 7, 2008)

And don't forget your lips. My lips get so dry there. I am always putting on lipbalm with sunscreen. I'm going the end of July this year. I prefer the spring but was too busy. My sister and I meet there each year so that we can just have time together without hubbies. She lives in KC and I'm in TN, we always have a blast.


----------



## LOCa (Jun 7, 2008)

-Yeah, New York New York Ride Is Not Fun After The First Time.

-To The The Stratosphere, Best Rides.... ( @ The Top )

-Don't Call Your Own Cab Because They Take A Million Years Have The Hotel Call It For You. 

-Excaliber Has A Goood Restraunt Called "Dicks" And A Good Buffet, Forgot What Its Called.

-The Little Mexican In Orange Are Just Passing Out Porno Cards.

-Good Mexican Restraunt On Las Vegas BLVD & Charleston " Dona Maria's Tamales " Good Price Excellent Service.

-Don't Go Around Fremont Or The Freemont Experience After After Hours Unless You Want Some Crack

-M&M World & CocaCola Factory

-Belligio, for Shows.

-Fashion Show Mall ( Other Close Mall, Boulevard Mall )
^ MAC counter inside Nords.*

-Take The Duece, Cheaper Than Taxi, Comes About Every 5-10 Minutes To Each Bus Stop BUT Sometimes If Their Tooooo Packed The Bus Driver Will Tell You Guys Waiting On The Sidewalk VIA Speakerphone N Wont Let You On But Anthor Bus Will Come Quick

-Its Gunna Be Hotter Than Hell So Dress Like You'd Dress For Hawaii or Africa whichever is Hottest.


yeah. My Home, Your Vacation.


----------



## TDoll (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LOCa* 

 
_ 
-Don't Call Your Own Cab Because They Take A Million Years Have The Hotel Call It For You. 

*GOOOD Idea! Never would have done that...*

-The Little Mexican In Orange Are Just Passing Out Porno Cards.

*Great, now I know where to find the porn!! hahaha*

-Don't Go Around Fremont Or The Freemont Experience After After Hours Unless You Want Some Crack

*Yikes! Thanks!!*


-Fashion Show Mall ( Other Close Mall, Boulevard Mall )
^ MAC counter inside Nords.*

*OOOO!! Had no idea about this one!*

-Take The Duece, Cheaper Than Taxi, Comes About Every 5-10 Minutes To Each Bus Stop BUT Sometimes If Their Tooooo Packed The Bus Driver Will Tell You Guys Waiting On The Sidewalk VIA Speakerphone N Wont Let You On But Anthor Bus Will Come Quick

*Yeah, I think we're going to look in to those passes for that! Thanks!*

-Its Gunna Be Hotter Than Hell So Dress Like You'd Dress For Hawaii or Africa whichever is Hottest.

*I bought some new Calvin Klein sun dresses yesterday that are really thin and cool... hopefully, they'll be cool enough!*

_

 
*Thanks!*


----------



## toby_is_cute (Jun 7, 2008)

Good point, do NOT go walking around Freemont St/downtown area at night!!!! It is scary!!!!!


----------



## TDoll (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice guys! Keep the suggestions coming if anyone else has been!


----------



## RobinG (Jun 16, 2008)

The buffet in Caesars is great I forget its something lagoon.

Yes hit the MAC pro store. 

Gondela rides in the Vinitian, My wife and I did that in Feb. It was great.


----------



## josie (Jun 16, 2008)

Yess -- I second the gondolas at the Venetian! Ha, some of the gondola-men will sing for you too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There's two Sephoras at the Venetian, one of them is almost as big as the one in SF, there's also one in Paris.

And like a lotta people said check out the forums at Caesar's. I looove Caesar's -- you definitely gotta stay there once. The premium rooms are freaking great!! Ha, I like the showers in the suites. And the pool is beautiiiiful. Same with the one at Mandalay! I have yet to stay there, but everyone should stay there at least once.

Check out the beautiful garden in the Bellagio as well -- a nice place to stay next time too, has a beautiful pool.

Be sure to check out the different BCBGs throughout Vegas; they always have good deals.

Overall, I mostly suggest that you try the bars (Dunno about the club/lounge-type bars) and restaurants around. The ambience is so alive.

Also, lol don't go to Fremont. It's cheesy, old Vegas. Unless you really wanna try.

And there's always Chippendale's in Harrah's. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ha.


----------



## RobinG (Aug 17, 2008)

How was your trip?


----------



## TDoll (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RobinG* 

 
_How was your trip?_

 
It was AMAZING! We got to do and see so much! We saw 2 shows... La Reve (breathtaking) and Steve Wyrick's magic show, which was ok.  It was cool because he made me a part of the show which was embarassing.  He took my engagement ring and made it disappear.  It was crazy.  We went to almost every nice hotel to look around and shop and whatnot.  We did some really good shopping at the Forum Shops at Caesars and at the Venetian.  We got to ride the gondolas which was fun.  I ran into Missy Elliot in an elevator there...lol.  We actually WON money which was crazy! We watched the Bellagio water show...it was pretty cool. We also ate at some really nice places.  

I was expecting the heat to be really intense, but compared to GA's, I actually think it was hotter here that week! lol

I know I'm leaving out a whole lot, but it was such an awesome trip! I want to go back so bad!


----------



## hollyca (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm glad you had fun!  We got married at the Bellagio. I love Las Vegas!


----------



## RobinG (Aug 27, 2008)

Thats great you had a good time. When I was there we had a great time also. We wanted to see a show but couldnt with the time we had left after my work.


----------



## devin (Aug 28, 2008)

glad to see you all had a great time! we stayed there last year in April and had a ton of fun, i don't think we got four hours of sleep in three days!


----------

